
Cycle 2016 - trhaynes
https://medium.com/@willmoyer/cycle-2016-d4bcbdad497c#.kedc6n1el
======
angersock
Pretty solid writeup, critiquing all of the three current frontrunners (Trump,
Sanders, Clinton).

The part on Trump I especially appreciate--he's a hell of a lot more in-tune
with America than anybody seems to want to admit. He's kinda the president we
deserve, and congratulations to everyone for getting things this far. :(

